# Self level?



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Ridgid makes camera heads with and without self leveling. I've never used a self leveling camera. So I don't know how much it helps with selling the job. But what I have heard is that they break down a lot. Is it better to stay away from all the bell and whistles?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Ridgid makes camera heads with and without self leveling. I've never used a self leveling camera. So I don't know how much it helps with selling the job. But what I have heard is that they break down a lot. Is it better to stay away from all the bell and whistles?


I've had a self leveling ridgid for 10 years and never had a problem, just bought a 325' reel with the self leveling head and had it for a year with no problems.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

justme said:


> I've had a self leveling ridgid for 10 years and never had a problem, just bought a 325' reel with the self leveling head and had it for a year with no problems.


My Lil self level mini been used 100+ times now, nothing to report. I am having trouble updating the cs65 though

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

My mini 200' has 26,000'+ and no issues

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

justme said:


> I've had a self leveling ridgid for 10 years and never had a problem, just bought a 325' reel with the self leveling head and had it for a year with no problems.


Just to use this as an example....maybe time isn't the best indicator of use? Some people just don't use their camera very much. Perhaps the better indication of use is the footage counter seen on the startup screen


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> My Lil self level mini been used 100+ times now, nothing to report. *I am having trouble updating the cs65 though
> *
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hit up the ridgid forum. I was having issues updating the CS6 and it turned out to be the thumb drive.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Talking to Kirk at AJ, he said they see on average about 3 years of use for self leveling and 10 years for non self level.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not sure I could go back to standard after being so spoiled with self level 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Just to use this as an example....maybe time isn't the best indicator of use? Some people just don't use their camera very much. Perhaps the better indication of use is the footage counter seen on the startup screen


Or some people abuse their cameras , even though I know my guys aren't easy on ours . The amount of pipe that camera has been down has to be multiple hundreds of thousands of feet with zero issues other than having to get the head reterminated once because they snapped the push rod about 10' behind the head a few years back.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I have had a Gatorcam self level for 8 years. Done thousands of feet and it has been in some BAD stuff. No problem here!!!!!!!!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Hit up the ridgid forum. I was having issues updating the CS6 and it turned out to be the thumb drive.


Was it a ridgid stainless steel looking usb?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Was it a ridgid stainless steel looking usb?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think Ben had issues with a different brand of flash drive.

I have been using the Lexar brand for a year with no issues.

My camera just turned one year old this month. I use the heck out of mine.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm using the ridgid one that came with it

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I give one to each customer, and keep a copy on my tablet
Take it home and put it on an external hard drive.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Talking to Kirk at AJ, he said they see on average about 3 years of use for self leveling and 10 years for non self level.




Mine lasted a year and a half. Probably about 20,000-25,000 feet pushed when it died.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Was it a ridgid stainless steel looking usb?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I posted a thread about me having trouble so Dave contacted me and sent me a new ridgid thumb drive with the upgrade. I just filled my 64 gb thumb drive so I'm back to using the stock ridgid ones. 

Tip: Put a small paperclip on the end of the drive and it'll be easier to take out.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I posted a thread about me having trouble so Dave contacted me and sent me a new ridgid thumb drive with the upgrade. I just filled my 64 gb thumb drive so I'm back to using the stock ridgid ones.
> 
> Tip: Put a small paperclip on the end of the drive and it'll be easier to take out.


I like it hard to get the usb stick out it's like a test if I can't get it out I need to find another line of work lol


----------

